# se-r suspenson on se?



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

im sure this has ben covered but i searched and nothin came up. while searching for some suspension options would b14se-r suspension parts work on the b14se? is it all basically the same stuff? appreciate it.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Skoodles said:


> im sure this has ben covered but i searched and nothin came up. while searching for some suspension options would b14se-r suspension parts work on the b14se? is it all basically the same stuff? appreciate it.




yes all b14 suspension is the same. :cheers:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Skoodles said:


> im sure this has ben covered but i searched and nothin came up. while searching for some suspension options would b14se-r suspension parts work on the b14se? is it all basically the same stuff? appreciate it.


you will get no benefit from it, but if its cuz you can get it cheap, then go ahead for a direct replacement, you could also get b13 shocks as they will give you an additional inch of travel.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

psuLemon said:


> you will get no benefit from it, but if its cuz you can get it cheap, then go ahead for a direct replacement, you could also get b13 shocks as they will give you an additional inch of travel.


Do you mean b13 front struts I beleive the rear of the b13 abd b14 are different


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

front struts only


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

yea i meant front.


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

well i forgot to mention this.. im askin about se-r cause i was thinkin about buying some agx gas stuts and some springs. i was gonna buy some used from sr20forum just wanted to make sure it would fit.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

You will be okay all the b14 suspension is the same


----------

